# China Calls For New World Currency



## cogs (5 August 2012)

Interesting pressure from China last year. Only a small article but should make more concerning headlines as time goes by.

http://www.euronews.com/2011/08/06/china-calls-for-new-world-currency/

"On Saturday China criticised what it called the short-sighted wrangling in the United States, and it’s calling for the introduction of a new, stable and secured global reserve currency to replace the dollar as the world’s financial benchmark"


----------

